# should I staY?



## mechelle (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been married 7 years with 3 kids. One natural and 2 step kids that I helped raise for over 10 years. All are high school graduates and considered young adults. Our issues are constant. My stepson who is an adult came home with a wife and daughter. I love our grand daughter but my son and his wife fight every weekend. They are loud, disrespectful, cursing, simply giving the neighbors a great show. Since they are adults who make no contribution financially nor domestically and not able to add value to our household, I feel they should be sent to a shelter. They are ungrateful, disrespectful, and unappreciative. My husband is laid back and okay with their behaviour. His silence means consent to me. I am tired and fed up. I have been dealing with drama from my husband's side our entire relationship and now my stepson has brought more crap when this is the time my spouse and I should be focusing on us. Please give advice on how to cope or Y not just walk away. I am frantic at this point.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

It must be pretty hard to witness other people behaving like that; I honestly cannot imagine. 

Does the home belong to both of you, or is it in one name only? If it is in your name, you can tell them to leave and call the cops to enforce it. If joint or in h's name, then you have a more difficult position. 

Do you have somewhere to go to demonstrate to your h what it would be like to live without you, and only with them? It just seems really hard on you, your h, and the poor grand baby, to have these two people behaving so irresponsibly. You don't want to live with it (nor does their daughter), and h does not want to have to choose betw his wife and his son--but that is what it is coming down to. would h feel better if you agreed to do what the both of you could to help the sson and his wife get back on their feet (sounds like counseling and maybe some job training would help)? 

Ultimately, if you need to leave for your own sanity, do it. H will either take a stand with his son, or he won't. You won't know until you try. God bless; I hope something works out.


----------

